# Stuck Hydraulic Cover on 8N



## EZey (Jun 29, 2020)

I'm trying to remove the Hydraulic cover on my 8n so I can replace the piston/rings. I've removed all the the cover bolts(except those holding the hydraulic cylinder) and tried prying from the rear with a 6 foot bar. Also tapped around on the cover and even tried driving a sharp & sturdy gasket scraper between the cover and tractor housing. Won't budge. I'm looking for wisdom in the trade.


----------

